# 1981 GE Medallion Electric Wall Oven Repair / Tune-up



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Reiley, You want to find an old GE service centre or look at the switch for supplier info. In 1981 most switches GE used were likely US or Canadian 
See if you can find out if that range was mde under different lables, ie Kenmore, Viking from Eatons, etc. Was it GE Canada or US? This may help you track it down. The switch was likely not exclusive to that range.


----------



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

It probably is a Canadian built oven...I don"t recognize the model number and I was working for GE in 81...


----------



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

Check with Applianceaid.com.....


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. My subscription emails don't seem to be working so I nlost track of this thread.

It is a Canadian model. I can't get any hits on the model number online. I will check w/ my local GE service centre.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Reilly if that swicth is accessable, take a photo and list the markings, dimensions. Someone here will likely recognise it. Given the age it will likely be something common on other brands in North America. Maybe post a shot of the oven as well in case there is a similar model out there built in the US.
I.E. Kenomre in todays items, may have a model abc123 that is identical to a Frgidaire 77777 but they don't have to price match on private label.....because they can say it's not the same model so they make full markup.


----------

